# Internet connection works all day but at night stops working?



## Belial (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi, for a couple of days now, my internet has stopped working coincidently at night. It will work all day, but at around 7pm it starts saying "Local Area Connection 5 is Unplugged" then it will go back to "Local Area Connection 5 is Connected". When it is doing this, I am only able to connect when it says "Local Area Connection 5 is Connected", but when it says "Local Area Connection 5 Unplugged", it stops working. Then it will go and say "Local Area Connection is Unplugged" and it will say "Finding IP Address" or whatever and then go back to saying its unplugged. By now my internet doesnt work at all. This keeps happening untill the next day and then everything is fine. I am running a cable modem with a thomson wireless router. And my ISP is Road Runner.


----------



## kevin_johnsons (Dec 28, 2005)

hi there...
please check the cable that is connecting the router and the computer for any loose connections and also swap the ends of that cable and try ....


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Is the computer that is disconnecting on a wireless connection?
It sounds like someone might be talking on a cordless phone
at night and it is interupting the signal.


----------



## Belial (Dec 29, 2005)

Well my internet connection runs on a wireless router. But I couldent imagine who'd be talking from 7pm to 3 or 4am in the morning.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it seems something is interfering with your signal, that would be where I'd start looking. As a test, try a wired connection to the router and see if you experience the same issues.


----------



## Belial (Dec 29, 2005)

well the router is connected to the other side of my house (my dads computer room).


----------

